# "Oh, confused, would we."



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm playing with some modifications today. I've been trying out the "fortune cookie" TTF attachment (see links). At the same time, PMing with Can-opener. He said he's digg'in the top slot method. So a light came on, "Hey, I've got room to add that here!" This is the first time I've shot my favorite frame OTT.

So I ended up with this....... And you can actually shoot it banded this way, but that wasn't my intension. Anyway it's a quick, no tie, no tool, universal fork. I'm just enjoying the hobby!






















http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40058-viper-vs-python-forks/
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40103-the-mamba/?hl=mamba
BTW Byudzai, the "fortune cookie" is brilliant!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's an interesting looming ste-up; very inovative!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Now you are double trouble!! In a good way.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i think that is very cool,great job Mr.Bean


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice Bean !


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing and nice target


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice, mate! I love it!

How do you get such clean milled slots? Fancy tools or lots of practice, or what?

Peter


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

looks great man! looooooove me some no-moving-parts quick attaches!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

That is tactical!!! Ninja warfare slingshot. Two shots at once!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hey Bean,

That is an interesting combo. For the interest of clarity I like to add a bit here. I like the Slot and hole  I know Bill Hays and I also have been told Roger Henrie discovered it. But it has not been super popular. I actually got inspired by GKZ China  Anyhow 

The term Top Slot is no longer an accurate description. It is now being used on the sides for TTF also. So what will that be call Side Slot ????? Just curious  It is also being used in a universal fork tip. LW showed his universal tip on another forum.

Here is a picture of a Side Slot I also tried the aiming dimp  I like Bill Hays ink line better 















The last two pictures illustrate that a universal tip is a comprise for OTT because it raise the fork tip higher than necessary for that configuration. By making the red and orange colored sling OTT only I can lower the fork tips 1/2" which is a great advantage leverage wise.















Have you considered trying a universal tip with slots both ways???? Super Slot 

Glad you are having fun with your sling designs  Keep up the great work!!!!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks good Mike.

I've done slots both ways and both ways on one frame a few times... but since I decided to only do the slot method of attachment only for myself I generally design the frame to either shoot OTT or TTF depending on it's end use.

TTF slots and setup for target shooters and OTT slots for frames with narrower forks that are more pocketable..

Here's one I had at last year's MWST... thought you got to play with it?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Looks good Mike.
> 
> I've done slots both ways and both ways on one frame a few times... but since I decided to only do the slot method of attachment only for myself I generally design the frame to either shoot OTT or TTF depending on it's end use.
> TTF slots and setup for target shooters and OTT slots for frames with narrower forks that are more pocketable..
> ...


I didn't see that. I like it. I'll be slotting most of my slings from here on out.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Hey Bean,
> 
> That is an interesting combo. For the interest of clarity I like to add a bit here. I like the Slot and hole  I know Bill Hays and I also have been told Roger Henrie discovered it. But it has not been super popular. I actually got inspired by GKZ China  Anyhow
> 
> ...


Yours looks good too Randy.

I may have been the first to come up with the actual top slot method... but it would almost certainly be someone else who would make it popular... I use them for myself, and for a few trusted users... but as for being used in a general sense by just anybody and everybody... I just know there's to many problems with that in a "sue baby sue" society...

I teach a lot of kids how to shoot and as a result I get to try out new ideas and concepts at the same time on basically untrained users.... and there's a certain amount who just can't seem to grasp how to do it with the slots no matter how many times they're shown..

So I opted out on introducing the method as a salable feature.... I do have some ideas that make it better and are just as fast to do as well... but I'm not interested in seeing copies on ebay until after I've introduced it in a mass produced piece.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The aiming "dimp" versus the ink line... I had to go and check up on what you meant by that...

Apparently John Webb has adopted my style of shooting including the whole line and aiming "dimp" idea, into his own... and is now shooting fairly well in some tournaments in the UK... more power to him I guess...

When I first started running the bands around the outside of the fork for TTF shooting... as opposed to pulling against a slot... I incorporated several simple aiming aides... the front sight (dimp) was based on a semi-buckhorn rifle sight, and is featured on the HTS as well as a few other models... the idea being that if you have your bands and pouch tuned right, the target will be in the valley of the sight.

The inked line was originally made to make it easier for kids to get the whole "one line" concept. BUT, when you're under the stress/pressure of a tournament, sometimes it's a good idea to simply have all the help you can use... like taking a step by step approach to aiming and using the "dimp" and line.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I have to say I really like the slot method....as some time with arthuritis that is a easy way to attach the band set vs,tying to the fork..

I can understand Mr.Bill Hays statement about ppl wanting to be sue happy looking for a quick dollar for there error of not understanding how

to correctly attach a band set on a slotted slingshot......seems That when placing a order for a mfg slotted slingshot the customer would have to

agree to a staetment if the mfg or builder was said not to be held lieable for any accident of attaching the band incorrect.....

I see this when some slingshot builders say in selling a slingshot you must be over the age of 18 years

Mr,Beanflip~~Looking good as to your shooter with the slot modification you have done

~~~~~AKAOldmiser~~~~


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Looks good Mike.
> 
> I've done slots both ways and both ways on one frame a few times... but since I decided to only do the slot method of attachment only for myself I generally design the frame to either shoot OTT or TTF depending on it's end use.
> 
> ...


Bravo, Mr.Hays!!!!! I second that, 100%!!! Style specific slingshot design is the way to superior function and performance!!!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm not knockin the "Universal" tip concept! They're great.. But when a shooter knows what they want to do with their frame, and only style specific parameters, and perimeters need be applied to the design of it..... They are going to get a much better slingshot.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Guys, you know I'm loving the name of the attachment-"fortune Cookie". Gotta love it!!!!!!


----------

